# ADA vs AI



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey all,

Can somebody make a comment in regards to ADA vs AI for starfire tanks? Looking for 60P or 90P.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Both tanks are nice tanks made in *China*.
If money is a factor & you don`t mind not having the ADA sticker , the Fire tanks are a good choice.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

the firestar are bang for your buck. I still have mine from 4 years ago, and going strong. I have the 47 gallon.


----------

